
Ask HN: Where can I find a database of industries/markets by size/opportunity? - s_r_n
Something that I really wish I had was a database with all of the industries that exist, the markets within them, and the size of those markets and how much they are expected to grow. This is a tool that would really help me decide what to work on next. I don&#x27;t know the first place to look to get data like this. Does anyone know of such a database?
======
kitrose
These databases are typically set up as businesses with pay per report or
subscription access.

I've used them in corporate strategy work in the past. IBIS is one example
[1].

Frankly, you get a general overview of a market but it is usually
underwhelming on the sort of details that would help you decide on specific
areas of focus.

[1] [https://www.ibisworld.com/](https://www.ibisworld.com/)

~~~
s_r_n
Thanks! The $1,095 price tag is pretty steep. It's a lot of money to part with
for some data that I'm not sure I'll find valuable. I'll look into doing a
free trial with them though.

